# The Daily Grind Project



## The Daily Grind (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello All

Very early days but we are putting together a mobile Horse trailer coffee empire!!!

We will keep you posted over the next few weeks. Any advice greatly received........

All The Best DG


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi DG, Trailer looks great! I can get you kitted out with a dual fuel Fracino and everything that goes with it for a great price - where are you based? Andy


----------



## The Daily Grind (Jul 26, 2016)

Hello Coffeebean

We are about 8 miles south of Newark, Pm some details. Thanks DG


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Hope you've given the horse box a goooood wash! Love the name/logo. Good luck with the business.


----------



## No good without a coffee (Jul 28, 2016)

What a great idea, seen a couple of these at local events and they are always busy.

Be interested to see progress on the trailer, keep pictures coming.

When do you plan launch?


----------



## The Daily Grind (Jul 26, 2016)

Buy THREE coffees, get one of these FREE !!!

DG


----------



## The Daily Grind (Jul 26, 2016)

Not sure yet, the clean and the fit should only take us a couple of weeks, we will post pictures at each stage.

DG

No good without a coffee;438946]What a great idea, seen a couple of these at local events and they are always busy.

Be interested to see progress on the trailer, keep pictures coming.

When do you plan launch?


----------



## coffeebean (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi DG, PM sent! Any questions at all please don't hesitate to ask!! Andy


----------

